# fresh water spots



## fishon red neck (May 16, 2008)

i live in milton and i dont have a boat is there any where i can fish? for brim and bass. thanks


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Check ou the lakes in the Black water refuge..... I've fished Hurricane and there's plenty of bank to fish from.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of spots! There are 2 lakes in Munson, Bear and Hurricane! Just over the OK co. line there is Karrick lake! I have heard you can catch them on Blackwater river, HOWEVER, I have a boat and have never been able to get something to take my bait, let alone catch something! I must tell you that I am from Kansas and have never fished rivers. So that might increase my curve on that damn river! There are a few other spots on the branches of Blackwater river, however I have been told that the fishing there is not great because of the overfishing!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

People fish the banks at carpenter's park in Milton quite a bit.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Becks Lake Fish Camp is open and you can fish from the bank there. They will soon have boats for rent also. Located in Cantonment. Highway 29 North from P-cole to Cantonment. At the light, turn right to the end. I believe it is $5.00 to launch. Lots of fish are caught there.


----------

